# When you a day off and nothing to do.



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2020)

You make pickles...and things.

First off 4 pints of pickles using Al's recipe with a couple changes.














First difference was that I ripple cut them. Soaking for a couple hours. The other changes were I used pickle crisp instead of alum. And I vacuum sealed in the jars.







Done!

Now onto some fun stuff.
I had some larger pickles sitting in brine for a couple of weeks. So I went and cut and scooped out the insides deep enough to form a shot glass. But leaving the bottom  to form a "shotglass"







Then mixed up a cup of V-8 juice with 2 shots of vodka, a dash or pepper, lemon juice, worsty sauce, and a dash of Franks hot sauce. Rimmed the shotglasses with Montreal seasoning.







And filled them up! These are really good! The pickle adds to the Bloody Mary nicely. Had 5. And thought I'd better stop. Note the vodka is 100 proof.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 21, 2020)

That is innovative, Steve! I will have to brine some pickles and try that....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow Steve the pickles look excellent! Like the ripple cuts too. The bloody mary pickle shots are something I can say I have never seen before. Not a big vodka drinker but my wife would put a few down for sure!


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2020)

You could fill them with fireball an my wife would love them.
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 21, 2020)

DAMN STEVE!! I don't know which I like better: the pickles or the Bloody Marys. Both just look fantastic. I'm not a Bloody Mary person as a general rule but I'd down a couple of those real quick. Great job my friend!!

Wow....
Robert


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2020)

Cool Idea     I Like it

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2020)

I like when you have days off with nothing to do, you come up with some good ideas! I  like it

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> That is innovative, Steve! I will have to brine some pickles and try that....


Thank you!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow Steve the pickles look excellent! Like the ripple cuts too. The bloody mary pickle shots are something I can say I have never seen before. Not a big vodka drinker but my wife would put a few down for sure!


Thanks! I'm liking my new salad shooter pro. It took less then a minute to do of those long cucumbers.



tropics said:


> You could fill them with fireball an my wife would love them.
> Richie


Fireball?? I believe I would pass on that Richie.



tx smoker said:


> DAMN STEVE!! I don't know which I like better: the pickles or the Bloody Marys. Both just look fantastic. I'm not a Bloody Mary person as a general rule but I'd down a couple of those real quick. Great job my friend!!
> 
> Wow....
> Robert


Thanks Robert! I was happy with how the pickle shots came out. And of course. You can't go wrong with Al's pickle recipe.



gary s said:


> Cool Idea     I Like it
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I like when you have days off with nothing to do, you come up with some good ideas! I  like it
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan! The pickle shots came about from 3 different recipes I looked at. And combined  what I thought was good from each.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

got to say Steve that is different. but I bet they were good, wonder how jack d would taste with pickles.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> got to say Steve that is different. but I bet they were good, wonder how jack d would taste with pickles.



Not sure. Though there's only one way to find out!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> got to say Steve that is different. but I bet they were good, wonder how jack d would taste with pickles.



Oh God...here we go. Ain't no telling where this one is going   

Running for cover,
Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Oh God...here we go. Ain't no telling where this one is going
> 
> Running for cover,
> Robert


I was never like this until I joined smf, I just joined to learn how to smoke animals. now i'm drinking jack out of pickles. what the hell is going on here


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks Great, Steve!!
Looks like Fun Making too.
Like.
I couldn't join you though, as I never got into the hard stuff---Only Beer--An awful lot of Beer, but nothing harder.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Steve!!
> Looks like Fun Making too.
> Like.
> I couldn't join you though, as I never got into the hard stuff---Only Beer--An awful lot of Beer, but nothing harder.
> ...



Thanks Bear! You could omit the booze with this.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I was never like this until I joined smf, I just joined to learn how to smoke animals. now i'm drinking jack out of pickles. what the hell is going on here



I get where you're coming from. I've had the same experience. Before I joined SMF and got friendly with Steve, I was a choir boy, Deacon in the church, paid my taxes, and never touched a drop of alcohol. Now look at me. I skip paying my taxes so I can afford this new hobby, imbibe in numerous alcoholic beverages, and traded in my choir robe for a chef's apron. Like you, I have no idea what's going on here.....but I sure am enjoying it  

It's all Steve's fault..and I love him for it,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 21, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I couldn't join you though, as I never got into the hard stuff---Only Beer--An awful lot of Beer, but nothing harde



No worries here Bear. I could drink beer out of a pickle with no problem at all. I'd just want a good beer, Nothing light as you'd never taste it over top of the piggles.

Piggles and beer? Why not?
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> No worries here Bear. I could drink beer out of a pickle with no problem at all. I'd just want a good beer, nothing light as you'd never taste it over top of the piggles.
> 
> Piggles and beer? Why not?
> Robert




No way!!  That's just as bad as Reece's PB Cups & Beer!!
Pickles & Pickles.
Reece's & Reece's.
And Beer & Beer!!!
However if I was a Hard Stuff Drinker, those things Steve Made look Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 21, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> No way!! That's just as bad as Reece's PB Cups & Beer!!



WHOA!! Time out here my friend. Reece's PB cups and beer has been a favorite food / drink combo of mine since I was about 10 years old   It was a daily staple...right up till I became a choir boy of course  PB cups and beer was first on the list and M&M's were a close second

Robert


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2020)

Steve, I gotta hand it to you, those look pretty creative and awesome! I'm just trying to figure out how many of those I could knock back before I hit the floor? Have you tried it yet?...for science of course!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 21, 2020)

Very neat idea Steve. I could down some of those for sure. Don't know if the JD would be good or not but I'd try them after I had a shot or two!


----------



## Braz (Feb 21, 2020)

You DO eat the shot glasses, right?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 22, 2020)

xray said:


> Steve, I gotta hand it to you, those look pretty creative and awesome! I'm just trying to figure out how many of those I could knock back before I hit the floor? Have you tried it yet?...for science of course!



 I don't think I'd want to go that far with these!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 22, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Very neat idea Steve. I could down some of those for sure. Don't know if the JD would be good or not but I'd try them after I had a shot or two!



I don't know. I've heard of stranger combinations!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

Braz said:


> You DO eat the shot glasses, right?



Oh yeah! Adds a nice touch!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

So, I was curious how fast Al's pickles would finish since they were ripple cut. After eating half a jar I'm happy to say these are perfect. Going to release the vacuum on the other 3 jars.


----------

